# Is UK Burberry sale never going to happen?



## Gravitsap

When I was checking for summer sale  and couldn’t find one, I thought that maybe I have missed it, or confused the dates. But also I couldn’t help, but a very bad feeling kept on growing in me in the light of recent years price increase..
This Christmas I went on line and my worst fears were confirmed.. Burberry Christmas sale was not there any more
So is it really true? Has it gone, gone? Is it never going to happen?? I mean ever?


----------



## jaskg144

I was thinking the exact same thing the other day. I always loved shopping the Burberry sale at Christmas


----------



## krittershops

Any one getting the feeling that luxury brands are getting out of hand? Fewer sales and while I understand prices go up, we have seen some very big price increases in one go…..


And yes I am well aware of the challenges for all businesses over the last two years.


----------



## lill_canele

I think it depends on how much they have left in their inventory.

I’m in the US and Burberry did have a private sale in-stores only around November. However it was mostly RTW. There were some SLGs and bags here and there but not as much as I remember in previous years.

Dior kind of does it based on inventory, they had a sale around late spring/early summer, a lot of shoes and RTW. However in December 2021, they had no sale at all (at least not in my location).

I was also once told that inventory varies by location and transfer of items depends on location policy. May want to check with a Burberry SA/CA at your location?


----------



## Christofle

krittershops said:


> Any one getting the feeling that luxury brands are getting out of hand? Fewer sales and while I understand prices go up, we have seen some very big price increases in one go…..
> 
> 
> And yes I am well aware of the challenges for all businesses over the last two years.


Little to no sales and proper stock level management is much better off from both an environmental and business standpoint.


----------



## ypieppy

No sale here either, from the other side of the pond.


----------



## Pinkie*

I have never been on Burberry sale, is it open for public? How much discount can you get? Any examples? Are there classic trench coats


----------



## Christofle

Pinkie* said:


> I have never been on Burberry sale, is it open for public? How much discount can you get? Any examples? Are there classic trench coats


65% sale on everything was the bi-annual sale which went on for years in the (Brit, London and Prorsum) years under Christopher.


----------



## averagejoe

Burberry does have sales in-store, but they hide the sale items in a back room. The sale should be over in Canada already, but around Black Friday, a friend of mine walked into the Yorkdale Burberry store and asked if anything was on sale, and was led to the back room where the pieces were 30% off. My brother had the same experience at the end of June this year at the Bloor Burberry flagship.


----------



## Christofle

Ssense still runs a 50-60 percent off sale but they don’t offer tailoring services so you are stuck finding a local tailor shop for adjustments.


----------



## lill_canele

My Burberry SA said it was a private sale only. And it seems to be up to the discretion of the SA who gets to know.
When my husband and I were there and my SA told us, we were led to closet of the the private room in the back and we were literally the only people there.  (Pre-pandemic it was not like this, I definitely recall at least a handful of people at the sale and it later went public 1-2 weeks later)

The selection was limited (especially in sizing) but like @Christofle said, ~65% off most items (I think bags were around 50% off in my location) My husband got a bomber jacket and I got a tuxedo blazer and wow, it was an incredible discount! 

Edit: oh sorry, about the classic trench coats, no, none of those were on sale. But there were definitely some very classic-looking trench coats that were very nice. If I lived in a colder climate I would have definitely considered getting one haha.


----------



## ashabeau

I’m not sure about a sale but the burberry outlet in hackney has some great deals!


----------

